# Grey Water Tank



## charlie92610

Hello all, I purchased a new 2006 Outback 30RLS in Nov 2005. I'm living in it on a full time basis. It's just me and the cat. We get along okay!!!

My question is what happens when you don't empty the grey water tank and it overflows. I came home from work and noticed the water draining under the TT. I had taked a shower in the morning, but didn't check to see if the tank was full.

I'm not sure if this is just an overflow problem or something else. Does anyone have and feedback on this?

Thank you.


----------



## 2500Ram

charlie92610 Welcome to Outbackers.com sunny

I can't answer your question about the overflow but once I was showering and water started to fill in the tub, ran outside and drained the grey tank (we were at full hookups) no dripping from under the TT, I don't know of an overflow, hopefully it's nothing serious.

Good luck.

Bill.


----------



## Humpty

When the Grey tank is full, the water will back up at the lowest point above the tank (usually the tub if you are level).

If the vent was not hooked up correctly at the factory, I guess it may be possible that water could leak out instead of backing up in the tub, but that seems weird.


----------



## nascarcamper

Sounds like something else is going on. I've never seen one with an overflow. It just backs up into the tub in mine.


----------



## Thor

nascarcamper said:


> Sounds like something else is going on. I've never seen one with an overflow. It just backs up into the tub in mine.
> [snapback]79558[/snapback]​


When your grey tank is full, your tub will back up. There should be no leaks. Empty the grey water and you are ready to use the grey again.

Thor


----------



## charlie92610

nascarcamper said:


> Sounds like something else is going on. I've never seen one with an overflow. It just backs up into the tub in mine.
> [snapback]79558[/snapback]​


On my TT I don't have a tub, just the shower. I wonder if that is hooked up differently. I looked under the shower and didn't see any water. I expected the back up to occur back to the shower, but it didn't.


----------



## charlie92610

Thor said:


> nascarcamper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like something else is going on. I've never seen one with an overflow. It just backs up into the tub in mine.
> [snapback]79558[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> When your grey tank is full, your tub will back up. There should be no leaks. Empty the grey water and you are ready to use the grey again.
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]79561[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

Hi Thor,
That's what I expected, the back up to go back to the shower. But it didn't. What I'm really concerned about is if its a problem or not to worry about it.
Charlie


----------



## Humpty

charlie92610 said:


> On my TT I don't have a tub, just the shower. [snapback]79562[/snapback]​


If you have a 2 to 3 year old child, it is also a tub!


----------



## 2500Ram

So your Grey tank was full at the time you left? no backup in the shower? Where was the water coming from if not the shower area before it hits the underbelly, was it the Grey tank area?

More questions no answers.

Bill.


----------



## charlie92610

2500Ram said:


> So your Grey tank was full at the time you left? no backup in the shower? Where was the water coming from if not the shower area before it hits the underbelly, was it the Grey tank area?
> 
> More questions no answers.
> 
> Bill.
> [snapback]79570[/snapback]​


Hi Bill,
That's a good question. Maybe it started to overflow outside the grey tank and was held in the enclosed underbelly. Thats where it was leaking when I came home. 
Charlie


----------



## Humpty

charlie92610 said:


> 2500Ram said:
> 
> 
> 
> So your Grey tank was full at the time you left? no backup in the shower?Â Where was the water coming from if not the shower area before it hits the underbelly, was it the Grey tank area?
> 
> More questions no answers.
> 
> Bill.
> [snapback]79570[/snapback]​
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Bill,
> That's a good question. Maybe it started to overflow outside the grey tank and was held in the enclosed underbelly. Thats where it was leaking when I came home.
> Charlie
> [snapback]79574[/snapback]​
Click to expand...

could be a water line leak instead of a grey tank overflow!


----------



## Moosegut

If it didn't back up into the shower, I'd suspect a water line. May have leaked while you showered and pooled in the underbelly, then leaked out.

At any rate, I leave the grey valve open when I'm hooked up to a sewer line. Most campgrounds prefer that anyway - it helps keep things moving.

Scott


----------



## HootBob

Welcome charlie92610 to the group
And congrats on the TT
It sounds like there is something going on under the underbelly
I would pull part of the underbelly down where it is dripping from and a look see

Don


----------



## CamperAndy

Definitely not a Grey tank over flow. It must be a leaking fresh water line. Do you have a regulator to prevent overpressure from the city water connection??

Also it may be a pain but until you are sure all systems are good I would recommend that you turn off the HWH and close the city water connection while you are away from the trailer.


----------



## PDX_Doug

OMG! This can only mean one thing!

Keystone promoted _*The Tank Labeling Guy!*_









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## chetlenox

I've actually had it both ways. When I first bought the trailer, when the grey tank was filled it would back up into the tub (shower). I had a faulty black tank that eventually split, requiring replacement. In the process of replacing (under warranty), the dealer broke the grey tank as well. so they installed a new grey tank. After this, when I overfill the tank it now drains onto the ground. I figure the dealer improperly hooked up the vent on the top, resulting in it "draining" out the top of the tank when full. I never really bothered to check, since I figured on those few times I accidently overfill the tank, a little grey water on the ground beat grey water in the shower...









I've got it on my list of things to do to pull the covers off the bottom and do some snooping around down there and understand the piping a little better...

Chet.


----------



## Pastor John

Well, there might be some silver lining on that cloud: at least it's not the BLACK WATER TANK! But when I'm hooked up to sewer, I keep my black water and grey water tanks closed, then every couple of showers I dump them both (black, then grey).

Oops - just hijacked the thread. Sorry.... it's a long way to 1500 posts!


----------



## charlie92610

chetlenox said:


> I've actually had it both ways. When I first bought the trailer, when the grey tank was filled it would back up into the tub (shower). I had a faulty black tank that eventually split, requiring replacement. In the process of replacing (under warranty), the dealer broke the grey tank as well. so they installed a new grey tank. After this, when I overfill the tank it now drains onto the ground. I figure the dealer improperly hooked up the vent on the top, resulting in it "draining" out the top of the tank when full. I never really bothered to check, since I figured on those few times I accidently overfill the tank, a little grey water on the ground beat grey water in the shower...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got it on my list of things to do to pull the covers off the bottom and do some snooping around down there and understand the piping a little better...
> 
> Chet.
> [snapback]79800[/snapback]​


Hi Chet,

Well, someone who understands what I'm trying to say. I have to agree with you that its something I need to check out in the future. I'm going to watch this one. I'm sure there's a problem with the vent or something like that, that makes the water not back up into the shower. At least the water isn't backing up in the trailer.

This weekend I'm going back to the place I bought the TT and see what they want to do about it. After all its still under warranty.

Thank you for your comment,

Charlie


----------



## shake1969

Any water dripping where it's not supposed to is a problem.

Best to get it looked at.


----------

